# Ewen Maddock Dam 22/07



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

The tides were all wrong for me to do any good today :lol: . Sel had and interesting morning though. The only win I had today was getting into the yak without getting my feet wet. Tried soft plastics, spinnerbaits, G vibes, deep divers, shallow divers, poppers, pony tail jigheads with SP's. Not even a touch! At least it didn't seem all that cold.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

My fate was much the same as Wayne's. I did get 1 hook up but lost it at teh boat.
I have sent Lee the pics so he might post a more detailed report.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Well I had an ABSOLUTE AWESOME session today :lol: But at a huge cost :shock: :shock: 

This is one top location and I plan to get back up there as soon as I stock up on lures again  I have already replaced the rod I broke up there today  .

Really it was silly as I put too much force on the rod causing it to break, but I think it was weaken by the bends in the rod I was getting earlier in the day from huge fish :lol:

Score for the day 2 Jackalls and a Cultiva Bibless Lures and a Rod Gonesky :shock:  Bass for Sel 6 in the Yak and 2 snagging me up pretty bad causing me to lose my lures and in one case the added price of a rod. 

The morning started slow, Wayne and I casting poppers towards the reeds to see if there was any surface action. I decided to go to the other side of a bay to check it out as there was less wind over there.

Met up with Poly on the way over, I noticed fish all over the sounder screen which I then told Ashley, in no time he had a hook up to a 45cm Bass. I asked him what lure he was using, a purple boomerang he said. So I changed over to a clear purple jackall.

Well thats when it started, I just jigged the jackall up and down directly under the boat, mean while the sounder screen was showing bass stacked up two or three rows above each other.

I pulled in 5 Bass none under 45 cm in about half an hour, one after the other, Lee had paddled over and couldn't believe it. He was using a similar lure and could get nothing, sorry Lee 

Later I had more hits but the fish were quick and powerfull and had me buried in snags fast.  That caused me to lose one fish and one Jackal and later the same thing another fish gone, a jackall gone and a rod broken as the result of applying too much pressure.

I caught my 6 th fish after changing to my baitcaster line again jigging up and down below the kayak, just another small one at 45 cm :lol:

I don't have a pic of this one I think some of the other guys have it so post it up please. 

Later with in two or three cast I lost that Jackall to a snag.  Bugger

Ah well thats fishing for ya, An expensive day, but one I will remember for a long time.

If you look at the sounder in the background in the pics u can see how they were showing, one pic there if you look thru the net the screen has fish scattered everywhere.

Also not only were these fish long they were fat too. 

Thanks for the guys today it was fun and would like to have more sessions elsewhere with ya's.

Anyone wanting to go up there again, just give me a call, I'm there 

Cheers


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow, great session Sel, makes the losses a bit easier to bear I bet


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

woke up at 5:30 this morning and was at the dam before 6, the joys of a close fishing spot      

arrived to find PDO,mac_fish and WayneD all there getting there yaks prepared for the fish ahead. There was a slight breeze of around 5knots but it wasn't as cold as it has been the last week or so. I got my yak off the roof and rigged up and all 4 of us set off for what we were hopeing would be a good session. I started by trolling two purple deep divers one predatek Boomerang and one dawnbuster. I trolled past the first two points without a touch so I headed for the northen bank for a troll along it. not long into the troll and I was on and drag was screaming off my little 6lb outfit until I finally turned his head and started gaining some line on him, got him closer to the boat and he circled under me for a minute or two taking several runs before finally tiring, I slipped the lip grippers into his mouth and boated the first fish of the day. I then paddled back over to PDO so he could take few pics. (dam it sucks not having a camera  )

first fish measured 45cm and OMG this thing was fat and by fat I mean like obese lol










see how fat it was and this is long ways when you sat it in your hand it was too fat to get your hand around easily










after getting a couple of pics I paddled over to say hi to ashley (polylureosis) who had arrived and made his way out to join us. as I approached mac_fish hooked into his first fish and ash said he had just landed one,

. there were heaps of fish showing on the sounder ashley and mac_fish said so I hung around and tossed some G-vibes,plastics and spinnerbaits around for quite some time but couldn't raise a scale all while mac_fish was getting hit after hit. 
here is one of his fish.

loaded up on a nice one










and finally boated him after one hell of a fight










I finally got fed up with watching mac_fish catch fish lol. so I headed back to where I got my first fish but once again I couldn't get a single hit. had a chat to feral and ray who had come along from brisbanefishing.com.au in there canoe and they had landed two nice fish on live shrimp. trolled around for a while as the weather started to turn a bit nasty.










I finally got another fish on from right where mac_fish was getting them earlier. the rod was torn from the holder and I caught it as it flew past my right ear :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

I loaded up hard on the fish because there was alot of weed and structure on the bottom and he was on the 14lb so thought id have no trouble but boy was I wrong he still took 2 or 3 good solid runs under very tight drag, got him beside the boat to find just half a treble in the side of his lip  :? :? :? :? sliped the grippers in his mouth after a couple of failed attempts :lol: :lol: 

he measured 47.5cm and was probably fatter than the first fish, witch I thought was impossible lol









thats right checkout the smile

the weather was starting to look bad and the rain was getting heavier so we decided to head back and find some shelter and have the planned BBQ. I trolled two deep divers back with mac_fish at a good speed and just befire I was going to drag them back in I got a big hit pulled the rod from the holder felt 2 big head thumps and then nothing he spat the hooks  

we got back to the launch site packed up the yaks and went and cooked up some food in the comfort of cover. of course as we were having lunch the wind dropped and the rain disappeared.

it was great to meet some new blokes and see how much a sounder can help (cant wait for mine to come next week now)

every fish that was caught was over 42cm and most were over 45cm and they were all as fat if not fatter than my first fish. It amazes me the condition of the fish in this impoundment its just unbelievable.

hope you enjoyed the report as much as we enjoyed our day.

Lee


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Good to see you got onto some fish, I thought it might have been a bit cold. Those bass can hit hard eh?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Folks,

A few more pics from todays activities.
it was an early start: At times cold, wet, windy and worth it.

Lee opens the balance sheet...









Sel's Christmases have all come at once...









All fish showed a great winter coat...









An average Ewen Maddock Bass...


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I love that last pic ash and boy that fish in the net was another fat one

Lee


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great report and pics guys........looks like Ewen came up with the goods again........well at least for some. 

What depth were the bass at?.....when using Jackals or similar do drop them down bellow the Bass, level with or above? or a bit of everything? :?


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats ripper fishing guys, and a ripper report. AKFF at its best. Congrats.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Great report guys !!

good to see so many quality fish landed 

love to see that massive bend in the rod 

well done guys


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

all pictures in my post were taken by PDO so a big thanks goes out to him

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

And here's some pics of me not catching any fish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWReAcHUAABtXgAAQYIcQpBQAP+/foCAAioinmqeFE/VMm1AHpMAap+hEaNRp6E2RGmT0YIX/KnDVNRfRiEuFSPJ6mqXfDS0xRXvZMbhpgpwZ4XFLCRN2nthJqVn1Ic9QoUKNLcuKjmIwNML3Zjiq7xvXBPwaYyBCzZJNibH7akenVek0NCexph1m5X7Ia8ND8mItvRR4ZlBJSxj8q9QDHVI9i7kinChIC8A4OoA=


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like the dam is living up to it's rep, getting everyone who gose on it wet as usual and claiming a fair bit of kit in the prosess.

As you may be able to tell I havn't cought any fish there yet but iv'e been wet almost every time ive been  

It is good to see some body catching some good fish, it looks like youve got it sussed Sel, I would have liked to see the one that broke your rod, he must have been huge


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

great report guys,

the fish certainly are in good condition up there,
im starting to get very jealous of all you nth briso boys, 
seems as though all the good fish are nth of the gateway hehe,

nah seriously looked like a great trip, pity i couldnt get up there, 
roll on summer i say, cant waitto get amongst the hinze bass again


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> Geez not a small one amongst them - gotto be happy with that!!!!!
> 
> Pity about the rod but at least you were rewarded with a few fish first


Ah, came home and told the wife the sorry tale, No probs she said do your jobs another day and go out and buy a new rod. 

Retired one of my reels too, so came home with a Shimano soft bait stick and a Shimano 1000 Sienna reel. Already have one of those reels and caught all my bass on it today so went for another.

There's always a happy ending to a broken rod, 8)

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hey nodds dont forget you got wet because of the big nasty sandmonster at ewen your first early mornin session there. dont just blame the weather lol

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hey sel you married the right woman from the sounds of it

Lee


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Some quality fish caught today and always of a good size up in that lake.

Glad you got some gooduns to compensate for the damaged gear Sel


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Some excellent fish there guys. What a session Sel - seems it had everything


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys what a great effort , and the fish are really fat and in great condition , Sel , i would be happy to break a rod on fish like that, fantastic fellas, that quest really looks nice on the water Sel, nice colour


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

awesome session guys


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

next time scott there are some fish in there with your name on them

Lee


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Ben I can't wait for summer in Hinze either. Craving for a bass.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

hey wayne if you really want a bass bad enough, come on a trip upto baroon pocket if you cant get a bass there you should retire your rod and never fish again lol

I have never failed to get double figures there and over 50 is common. and thats without a sounder to find the schools

Lee


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

A short drive from where I live and I have never fished it  not for long as soon as I get the freshwater permit [never had one].

Edit: Rang the DPI and the Council and you don't need a permit on this dam, you beauty


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Lureme: Shhhh don't tell anyone but you don't need a permit for Ewen Maddock Dam.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

lureme let us know when you want to head out and ill join you just 10 mins down the road for me

Lee


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Lee's right, even I caught Bass at Baroon!!!

Sel, I need a wife upgrade to your make and model, please forward details ASAP.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

PDO said:


> Sel, I need a wife upgrade to your make and model, please forward details ASAP.
> 
> Paul


Sorry Paul, no can do. 

My wife is a Special Limited Edition, one only ever produced. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Great report fellers,

i have been itching to wet a line in Ewan Maddock for a couple of years now. This report has sealed it!

My wifes mother lives just up the road at Mooloola and we go dawn fairly often The canoe will be coming with us next time for sure. (probably within the month)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

well post a fishing trips thread when your going im sure a few boys will join you

Lee


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Will do


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

pcsolutionman said:


> lureme let us know when you want to head out and ill join you just 10 mins down the road for me
> 
> Lee


OK, PM sent, let's do it. 8)


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like this report has ensured that EMD will become the #1 bass fishery in SE QLD. Hope the Caloundra Council don't see this as a money-making opportunity?

Top report too. I can attest though that EMD is like most ... one day it's going off, and then the next day it's quite as.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

Gigantor said:


> Looks like this report has ensured that EMD will become the #1 bass fishery in SE QLD. Hope the Caloundra Council don't see this as a money-making opportunity?


I'd like to think we keep this great dam to ourselves( Kayak Fishermen). The dam is only open to Paddlers or shore based anglers only. I don't see how it will become a no. 1 to the general public.

All I can say is SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Keep it quite and let this be our find and hope we can enjoy it for years to come. 

Hope reports like this don't make it to other fishing forums on the net. 

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hmmmm definately looks good,

do they get many of the other species in there or is it like most of the dams dominated by bass


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

they do get a few togas for those that persist and polylureosis has got a real nice yella there so there are a few of the other species

Lee


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> do they get many of the other species in there or is it like most of the dams dominated by bass


 :shock: :shock:

What is wrong with bass


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

nothing wrong with bass guys,

i just like catching different species, it would be like fishing in saltwater consisting of bream, bream and more bream,


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

another question guys,

where is ewan maddock anyways....?
I know its near mooloolabah well i think hehe.

might even get up there myself for a test run, maybe even an overnighter


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> another question guys,
> 
> where is ewan maddock anyways....?


Ben UBD Sunshine Coast maps 96 and 97


----------

